# Torx and E-Torx sizes?



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Can someone confirm which sizes of Torx and E-Torx bits are needed for working on the Cruze? I'm going to buy some sockets soon and want to be sure I get the right sizes in the set.

I'd like to get everything I need in one set if possible. Looking at the engine everything looks like E-Torx under there.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

T30, E10 and E12 are popular.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks! I bought a set today, and after looking into it there aren't many sizes. One nice thing about it is both metric and standard thread fasteners use the same drive heads! Brilliant!


----------



## DELCO666 (Nov 9, 2013)

E8-e10 on the engine


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

